# Down Regging



## louiselud (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi

I've just been for my pre stim scan (post down regging) and my womb lining was 5mm with one small folicle visible. Is this common please? I had a one off injection and I'm wondering if it was strong enough or if it's been diluted because I've drunk too much water
My consulatant decided to progress with stims (after much deliberation and pondering) and I'm really worried
that this is going to effect the cycle?
Also does the increasing strentgh of drugs given adversely effect the egg quality please? Is it true that anything over 4amps comprimises egg quality?

Regards


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:




louiselud said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just been for my pre stim scan (post down regging) and my womb lining was 5mm with one small folicle visible. Is this common please?
> 
> ...


----------

